# Building under rain? Effects on decking?



## HugoLumberMX (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello guys,
I will appreciate your help/advice on the following:
Is there any significant disavantage to build a deck under rain? I mean, I'm intending to have the work area covered from direct exposure to water as well as the proper safety provisions regarding power tools. Basically I'd be building under a temporary "shed" with no water anywhere the working area. (yes, it's a very big temporary waterproof fabric shed… )
Nevertheles my mind has this bug called "ambient humidity" which tells me that perhaps I'd encounter sudden bending of the wood after the ambient dries up, or significant contraction of the wood or whatever other effect. I haven't been able to find solid information in this regard. I'll really appreciate if you can share your experience, advice or literature.
I have built a 13×13 foot pine wood shed under rain already but I don't have a clue with decking and the types of wood used for them.
Any advice or pointing to reliable source will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HCC (Mar 1, 2010)

Generally using pressure treated lumber will reduce the amount that anything noticeable will occur, then add in the normal spacing of the decking normally even in the pouring rain there will be little noticeable change, however if you are generally concerned I would reccommend a composite decking material like "Trex" as this will eliminate any of the moisture related problems.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

One guaranteed way of eliminating any and all problems, is the use of composite material for the decking. This is a combination of wood saw dust and recycled plastic made into 16 to 20 foot lengths. Looks like lumber, wears like iron. No sealing or staining required and won't rot. Fades to a nice patina, screws down and looks great.

If you do use lumber for the decking, make sure that you use the kiln dried PTL. Some of the home centers sell PTL, but it has not been properly dried and causes problems as it dries. If your area is extremely wet, Preseal your material in a dry garage before you install.

Ambient humidity is not a problem unless you are building this deck in a rain forest where the humidity is a constant factor. If so, let the material acclimate for about a week before installing.


----------

